# Cordon & Search - Maintaining Order



## Kirkhill (26 Mar 2006)

"Cordon and Search: With the 6th Airborne Division in Palestine 1945-1948"  MGen Dare Wilson

Searching for terrorists and arms caches.  IEDs and Roadside mines. Curfews and checkpoints.  Securing and protecting villages and roads.  Working with civil authorities and local forces.  Protection of Government institutions, refineries and and pipelines.  Evacuating civilians, stopping riots, clearing ships of illegal immigrants. Relations with Arabs and Jews. Jail breaks and assassination of troops in their bunks.

Sounds just like today's headlines.


----------

